# Smoked Salmon



## briankinlaw (Sep 24, 2011)

These made a big hit in my household.  These salmon filets weigh about 2kilos each.  I soaked them in Dead Sea salt for 12 hours, then coated them with brown sugar syrup I made.  I also used a spice I found called "Apple wood seasoning" After letting them stand in the fridge another 4 hours.  I smoked them for 4 hours using Cherry wood.   Someone said "You use brown sugar"?

No one ever has a clue how my salmon has a "light sweet taste"... But thats how I do it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks Great!!!!

Which one is mine?  I'll settle for the smaller one.

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Sep 24, 2011)

nice job...good looking salmon, nice and BIG


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 24, 2011)

They look great. Let us see how they turn out. I'm looking to smoke

some Salmon soon and want the best advice possible as it will be

my first and don't want to waste it.

James


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## briankinlaw (Sep 25, 2011)

The First time I smoked salmon, I really had a great fear....     I had about 60 dollars invested in two filets like the ones above.  So, I drank a couple of Beers and went for broke. Thank goodness they turned out fine.  Most people here have "Hot' smokers.  This is my problem, my smoker was built in my basement 200 years ago.  It's actually a "Cold" smoker.  I found if I keep the temp around 120 to 160 in four to six hours there are completely done.  Since we are moving to another village in October... I have to buy a smoker, which I have opted for a cabinet type smoker... so I will have to depend on other members here to help me out.  Bear.... next time I save you  slab LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2011)

MMMMMMM!

Love smoked salmon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks---I caught that !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## meyring81 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## briankinlaw (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks every one for the kind words... I have a big head now!       I also want to say how great the website is.  I believe there is hundreds of years of combined experience here at SmokingMeatForums .   And above all some of worlds friendliest and most helpful people I have found.  I Cure meats, smoke, make sausage the old fashion way.  I believe what we do is a dying art, I know here in Germany it is anyway.    Mostly the old farmers are the only ones curing and smoking here, so I have a wealth of experience to draw from.   Anyone  interested in How  Germans do it just message me or email me at :[email protected]  I would be glad to help you.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice looking fish their


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

Howbout posting your brown sugar syrup recipe?


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 4, 2011)

it looks yummy


----------



## homebrew (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good. Got to love a nice smoked salmon.


----------



## chubbabubba (Oct 4, 2011)

Man those look delicious. I haven't had smoked salmon in years, may have to try this sometime. Very inspirational, hopefully I can get good enough to be able to smoke salmon like that. Great job!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 6, 2011)

Fine looking salmon.


----------



## geronimo (Oct 12, 2011)

brian

What's all in Bown Sugar Syrup???   Geronimo


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good !!!


----------



## krustypuff (Nov 15, 2011)

salmon was very nice loooking piece of fish. Just a warning do not use dead sea salt to eat with. it has minerals in it that can not be processed by the body dead sea salt are for bath use only.  i have used salts from around the world in cooking i really like himalayan pink and cyprus black volcanic for finishing dishes off.. Check out the following link for a reat selection of diffrent sea salts to try. Aslo look of borak dead sea salts good for spa treatments..

             www.saltworks.us


----------



## briankinlaw (Sep 24, 2011)

These made a big hit in my household.  These salmon filets weigh about 2kilos each.  I soaked them in Dead Sea salt for 12 hours, then coated them with brown sugar syrup I made.  I also used a spice I found called "Apple wood seasoning" After letting them stand in the fridge another 4 hours.  I smoked them for 4 hours using Cherry wood.   Someone said "You use brown sugar"?

No one ever has a clue how my salmon has a "light sweet taste"... But thats how I do it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks Great!!!!

Which one is mine?  I'll settle for the smaller one.

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Sep 24, 2011)

nice job...good looking salmon, nice and BIG


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 24, 2011)

They look great. Let us see how they turn out. I'm looking to smoke

some Salmon soon and want the best advice possible as it will be

my first and don't want to waste it.

James


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## briankinlaw (Sep 25, 2011)

The First time I smoked salmon, I really had a great fear....     I had about 60 dollars invested in two filets like the ones above.  So, I drank a couple of Beers and went for broke. Thank goodness they turned out fine.  Most people here have "Hot' smokers.  This is my problem, my smoker was built in my basement 200 years ago.  It's actually a "Cold" smoker.  I found if I keep the temp around 120 to 160 in four to six hours there are completely done.  Since we are moving to another village in October... I have to buy a smoker, which I have opted for a cabinet type smoker... so I will have to depend on other members here to help me out.  Bear.... next time I save you  slab LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2011)

MMMMMMM!

Love smoked salmon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks---I caught that !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## meyring81 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## briankinlaw (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks every one for the kind words... I have a big head now!       I also want to say how great the website is.  I believe there is hundreds of years of combined experience here at SmokingMeatForums .   And above all some of worlds friendliest and most helpful people I have found.  I Cure meats, smoke, make sausage the old fashion way.  I believe what we do is a dying art, I know here in Germany it is anyway.    Mostly the old farmers are the only ones curing and smoking here, so I have a wealth of experience to draw from.   Anyone  interested in How  Germans do it just message me or email me at :[email protected]  I would be glad to help you.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice looking fish their


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

Howbout posting your brown sugar syrup recipe?


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 4, 2011)

it looks yummy


----------



## homebrew (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good. Got to love a nice smoked salmon.


----------



## chubbabubba (Oct 4, 2011)

Man those look delicious. I haven't had smoked salmon in years, may have to try this sometime. Very inspirational, hopefully I can get good enough to be able to smoke salmon like that. Great job!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 6, 2011)

Fine looking salmon.


----------



## geronimo (Oct 12, 2011)

brian

What's all in Bown Sugar Syrup???   Geronimo


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good !!!


----------



## krustypuff (Nov 15, 2011)

salmon was very nice loooking piece of fish. Just a warning do not use dead sea salt to eat with. it has minerals in it that can not be processed by the body dead sea salt are for bath use only.  i have used salts from around the world in cooking i really like himalayan pink and cyprus black volcanic for finishing dishes off.. Check out the following link for a reat selection of diffrent sea salts to try. Aslo look of borak dead sea salts good for spa treatments..

             www.saltworks.us


----------

